# High output 40w Arcadia Jungle Dawn



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals,

As always I wanted our RFUK friends to be the first to know that in the next week we will be launching the 4th in our range of full spectrum Arcadia Jungle Dawn LED plant growth systems.

This is a 40w self driven and actively cooled spot E27 screwfit LED. It keeps the now famous Arcadia 6.5k kelvin colour and high CRI with no limiting red or blue chips to mess it all up.

In terms of PAR which is all important, this fitting produces a level which cannot be measured at 10cm and at 11cm it is over 2500!!

It has well designed lenticular lensing to widen the beam.

Suitable for vivs 90cm tall or over and larger walk in or zoo type enclosures.

I will post up a link to the webpage ASAP

Enjoy 

John


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow can't wait to see this in action. I've got a 90x45x90 dendrobates leucomelas viv and I'm currently using a single t5ho and 2x13w jungle dawns and I'm really impressed with them. Maybe this 40w will be a good replacement for the T5, to bring it to 1x40w JD and 2x13w..
That probably sounds like overkill but I have a lot of areas lower down that are still in shade due to over hangs and I have the lights come on in sequence to simulate dawn, mid morning, midday/afternoon, then early evening and then dusk.. So they're not all on at once, all day.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This will strongly light a defined area. Keep the T5 to provide areas of light and shade but the 40w spot will push high PAR down onto light loving plants at 90cm no problem at all.

Careful planting and light and shade is the key here 

They arrived yesterday, so will be in the shops in the next day or so

John 




kwiky said:


> Wow can't wait to see this in action. I've got a 90x45x90 dendrobates leucomelas viv and I'm currently using a single t5ho and 2x13w jungle dawns and I'm really impressed with them. Maybe this 40w will be a good replacement for the T5, to bring it to 1x40w JD and 2x13w..
> That probably sounds like overkill but I have a lot of areas lower down that are still in shade due to over hangs and I have the lights come on in sequence to simulate dawn, mid morning, midday/afternoon, then early evening and then dusk.. So they're not all on at once, all day.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We have today released a few of our all new Product and science videos presented by Nat Geo's Dr Mike Leahy. 

here is the Arcadia Jungle Dawn one if that helps.

enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/132936420

John,


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi John.
Any updates on this new bulb ?
I will soon be getting 2 vivs 100cm tall so was thinking about these for it


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi Mike,

yes what a product it is!. we have been selling it formally for round 6 weeks now and everyone adores it.

it is massively powerful! I mean equivalent to 400-600w of HPS in terms of PAR so plant growth is not an issue at all! but, in viv of less than about 90cm high they can over provide for shade dwellers,

so plant thoughtfully 

you really wont regret it 

john




frogman955 said:


> Hi John.
> Any updates on this new bulb ?
> I will soon be getting 2 vivs 100cm tall so was thinking about these for it
> 
> ...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks John.
I`m still unsure about what I`ll be using.
I only know jungle dawn will be in the name lol.
As you`ll know from my previous posts about my vivs I have a huge preference for ground shade, so it might be a touch too powerful for my needs.
The thinking cap is now on.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

40w spot is a spot, a wide spot but a spot none the less 

This means you can direct the beam to an area and have shade all around the beam. It creates the ultimate shaft of light through the canopy effect.

John


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Will Arcadia have any of their products on display (functioning over a set-up) at Doncaster this weekend? I find it really difficult selecting products without actually seeing them in action first. I've not seen an Arcadia stand there before. I would imagine Doncaster would be a big sales enhancer.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

there will be product for sale yes and we are aiming to exhibit in 2016 if possible, we do not retail product so it would still mean buying from an approved retailer at the show

but,, most if not all good uk reptile stores have jungle dawn and the rest of our equipment in use In store, you shouldn't struggle really. 

john


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi John.
It might be worth considering sending someone up to Morpeth for the MAD show. Morpeth Amphibian Day.
It is run on easter sunday at Kirkley Hall near Morpeth and next year will be the third one.
Being that it is primarily an amphibian meeting and draws decent crowds it is a chance to get your new lamps on show and promote your goods.
Let me know if your interested and I`ll get you the contact details for bookings.
We`ll be having a meeting in October to start planning next years show.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Noted, thanks


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> there will be product for sale yes and we are aiming to exhibit in 2016 if possible, we do not retail product so it would still mean buying from an approved retailer at the show
> 
> but,, most if not all good uk reptile stores have jungle dawn and the rest of our equipment in use In store, you shouldn't struggle really.
> 
> john


 Thanks John - Any idea where my nearest store with a jungle dawn on display is please? 

Based in Dumfries


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

apparently heathhall will get one to show you if you ask 

or there are loads of images on social media 

more info here https://vimeo.com/132936420

john





cherryshrimp said:


> Thanks John - Any idea where my nearest store with a jungle dawn on display is please?
> 
> Based in Dumfries


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks - Heathhall don't stock reptiles or reptile related dry goods. Would I have to agree to buy before seeing? Or do Arcadia support them by providing demo set-ups free?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know, I'm not much good north of the Thames 

I asked the sales exec for the area and that is who they suggested, or they are on live display with HabiStat at Doncaster shows

John



cherryshrimp said:


> Thanks - Heathhall don't stock reptiles or reptile related dry goods. Would I have to agree to buy before seeing? Or do Arcadia support them by providing demo set-ups free?


----------

